# foto and lito ash



## arthur kierski (Sep 14, 2009)

can i extract silver from foto ash directly with hno3?this ash comes directly from scrap from a kodak unit.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Sep 14, 2009)

I don't think nitric would work too well. I think you would have a hard to filter, hard to rinse mess. 

The best way is to flux melt the ash with a lot of borax and soda ash and pour the silver into bars. If the silver was contaminated with other metals during the burning, the silver should be purified in a silver cell. However, to melt, all the carbon must first be burned out of it. There should be no black in it. Any black carbon will pick up silver and float on top of the slag.


----------



## arthur kierski (Sep 14, 2009)

thanks Gsp----i will try to do the way you explained----i thought to use nitric because i have good vacuum filters and distiled water to wash well the mess in the filter and to the filtrate add nacl or cu---------------


----------

